# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى قسم أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى دعوة :  نصائح الاعضاء لتطوير المنتدى ..تشجيع الاعضاء الجدد..المواضيع الهادفة

## mohamed73

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
أما بعد 
فهذا الموضوع من أهم المواضيع 
بل من أكثرها أهمية لما يترتب عليه من رقي للمنتدى وأعضائه ككل 
وأطرح بين يديكم بعضا من النقاط التي أظنها من الاساسيات .. 
وكل ما ارجوه من الله من وراء موضوعي هذا هو الرقي بهذا المنتدى المبارك الى الافضل ان شاء الله .. 
فبسم الله نبدأ..   أولاً 
تشجيع الأعضاء الجدد 
وهنا نقطة البداية .. فتشجيعهم يعني لهم الكثير .. 
مما يحفزهم لإستنفار طاقاتهم .. والابداع أكثر بل والتنافس في الابداع .. 
وهذا من أهم الاسباب .. حيث يولد التشجيع والتحفيز على المشاركة اكثر واكثر ، كتاباً مبدعين في الاسلوب وفي انتقاء المواضيع الهادفة .. وهذا بسيط طبعا ً .. 
ولن يكلف أحدنا سوى كلمات بسيطة او دعوة صالحة صادقة .. 
من القلب الى القلب    ثانياً 
اختيار المواضيع 
وهذا المحك الرئيسي لشخصيتك 
فيجب على العضو اختيار المواضيع المناسبة والهادفة 
التي من خلالها يضمن تجاوب الأعضاء بمشاركته 
ويبتعد عن المواضيع الرخيصة التي تنقل بلا هدف 
بل ويضع الهدف من الموضوع، نصب عينيه .. وفي المقام الاول .. عموم النفع لإخوانه في المنتدى خاصةً و المسلمين عامة .    ثالثاً 
الكلمة الطيبة وهي أن تكتب كلمة 
شكرا على هذا الموضوع ( جزاك الله خيرا) 
وهي من خير ما شكر به ابن ادم .. 
كلمات قليله لن تتعبك أو تنقص من قدرك أو كبرياءك 
كثير ما نرى مواضيع عدد قرائها فوق العشرين 
ومن هؤلاء جميعهم فقد يرد على صاحب الموضوع واحد أو اثنين بل وبعض 
الأحيان تجد الموضوع خالي من أي رد 
فاذا اردت ان يتفاعل معك الاعضاء فلا بد من تجاوب مع مواضيعهم من جانبك 
فلا تتوقع ردودا طالما انك تتجاهل مواضيعهم ! 
او حتى ان كان ردك جافا بعض الشيء! 
فاحرصوا على اللين.     
رابعاً 
التواصل بين الأعضاء 
بمعنى اخر مواساتهم في محنهم ومصائبهم والدعاء لهم .. 
او المباركة لهم في مناسباتهم.. 
حتى يشعر كل عضو انه ينتمي الى المنتدى فعلاً !      خامساً 
النقاش العقلاني المنطقي ومصارحة الاخر في حال لم ينل موضوع ما اعجابك 
او ترى ان النقطة الفلانية غير صحيحة .. او حتى اذا حدث اختلاف في الراي 
فلا تتردد من ابداء النصح له ومناقشته .. والابتعاد كل الابتعاد عن الحقد والضغينة او ان يحمل احد على الاخر في قلبه شيء .. 
وخير وسيلة لذلك طبعاً .. المصارحة    سادسا 
تشجيع المواضيع التي يكتبها أصحابها 
أن تكتب أنت موضوع بجهدك أفضل مليون مره من نقله أو نسخه من منتدى ثاني فالمستفيد الوحيد هو صاحب الموضوع الذي كتبه بجهده ولأنه موضوع رائع فالكل ينسخه وينشره في كل المنتديات ،، أكتب فكره أو معلومة أو انقل من كتاب أو مجلة ما يستحق النشر 
والعضو الدي دئما يكتب مواضيعه بنفسه ،، هذا نشيط ومتميز وتكون العين عليه في الترقيات وتولى المهام في المنتدى أكثر من غيره .    سابعا 
محاربة الشليلة 
وهذا أكبر خطر يهدد أي منتدى وكثير من المنتديات هرب منها أعضائه لهذا السبب ،، و شليلة تصغير شلة وهي أن يتفق الأعضاء ويقولون ( إحنا والله شله ارتحنا لبعض و ما نريد واحد جديد يدخل بينا ،، والاتفاق هو ترد على موضوعي أرد على موضوعك )      ثامنا   
ياتي عضو ويتعب ويكتب موضوع جاد ومهم ويتوقع ان يرد علية و يناقشه الكل وبعد دلك ياتي ذك العضو اللي ما يدري وين الله حاطه ويرد رد ،، الموضوع في شمال وهو يرد بالجنوب ،، ويخرب الموضوع او يقلبه لشات 
(المواضيع الجادة والمهمة تحتاج إلى رد جاد وبعكسها المواضيع الساخرةيرد عليها برد ساخر )   تاسعا     
لا تصير مراقب او مشرف ..... ما لك مواضيع و ردود .....   
اذا كان المشرف او المراقب لا يشجع الاعضاء من خلال الرد على مواضيعهم و لا يشارك بمواضيع تزيد من رقي المنتدى فهو يجهل مهمة المراقب و المشرف .. للأسف نشووف كثير من المنتديات فشلت بعد نجاح كبير و السبب غياب المراقبين و المشرفين .. او يكون المشرف يجهل دوره و محتوى القسم اللي يشرف عليه       عاشرا   
المنتدى ليس بعدد أعضائه ،، بل بترابط أعضائه كالأسرة الواحدة وكما قال رسول الله عليه أفضل الصلاة وسلام (( مثل المؤمنين في توادهم وتعاطفهم مثل الجسد إذا اشتكى منه عضو تداعى له سائر الجسد بالسهر والحمى )) وقوله علية افضل الصلاة و السلام ((المؤمن للمؤمن كالبنيان يشد بعضه بعضا ))   حادي عشر    
لا تدخل الامور الشخصية داخل المنتدى كل شي لحاله لو حصلت مشكلة بين عضو وعضو اخر او بين الادارة والاعضاء او المشرفين برا المنتدى والادارة لو وقفت عضو او مشرف بسبب شخصي ماله علاقة بالمنتدى سوف يفشل المنتدى في كتير منتديات هيك بالنهاية نفرت الاعضاء والمشرفين وتهدم المنتدى كل شي لحالو مشاكل الشخصية برا المنتدى عشان سمعة المنتدى 
وفي الختام   
اتمنى للجميع التوفيق 
واتمنى الجميع قرائته بتمعن والعمل به 
ومن كان له اضافه او اقتراح يكتبه   *ادارة المنتدى المغربي للمحمول*  *4gsmmaroc :Team*

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك حبيبي على المعلومات القيمة
واتمنى من الله ان التوفيق للجميع 
والمنتدى منتدى الجميع ليس هناك فرق بين احد..............

----------


## salihmob

كلام سليم اخي محمد 
نتمني ان يرتقي المنتدي الي الامام 
بجهود جميع الاعضاء والمشرفين والاداريين

----------


## hassan riach

كلام سليم اخي محمد

----------


## narosse27

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## Fannan1

بارك الله فيك    لنجعل شعارنا دائما وابدا      ((()))نلتقي لنرتقي (((()))

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك بتوفيق للجميع

----------


## EZEL

ما شاء الله كلامك  رائع أخي محمّد , نسأل الله تعالى أن يوفقكم ويوفق جميع الأخوة والأخوات , وأن يمنّ عليكم وعلينا بالصحة والعافية , لنقدم كل ما نملك من خبرة ومعلومات للأخوة الأعزاء في هذا المنتدى الكريم , وسيكون شعارنا باذنه تعالى يدا بيد نسعى لرقيّ المنتدى , فيد بمفردها  لا تصفّق وبالاتحاد قوة كما تعلمون أيها الأعزاء , كما أحبّ أن أستهلّ الفرصة لأعبّر عن مدى ارتياحي لانضمامي لمنتادكم العزيز بالفعل لقد أحسست بروح المحبّة بين الأخوة وان شاء الله تعاليى نفيد ونستفيد , والله وليّ التوفيق

----------


## salinas

بارك الله فيك بتوفيق للجميع

----------


## امير الصمت

يدا بيد للرقي بالمنتدى شكرا لك اخى محمد على الموضوع

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير
اخى الكريم  
موضوع مهم جدا

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا حبيبى على التنويهات

----------


## khaled_moon

كلام سليم  ... بارك الله بك .

----------


## hamza06

_بارك الله فيك
 وبالتوفيق للجميع_

----------


## yassin55

كلام فى السليم 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمد السيد

شكرا لك اخى محمد على الموضوع والنصائح المهمه

----------


## salinas

*شكرا لك اخي*

----------


## ighdriss

نلتقي لنرتقي

----------


## king of royal

شكرا لك حبيبي على المعلومات القيمة
واتمنى من الله ان التوفيق للجميع 
والمنتدى منتدى الجميع ليس هناك فرق بين احد..............

----------


## Mohammed-GSM

نصائح مويد و الله بي جيد شكراا جزيلااا

----------


## jazouli89

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ستارالعراق

شكرا على النصيحه

----------


## bouhelal

*نتمني ان يرتقي المنتدي الي الامام 
بجهود جميع الاعضاء والمشرفين والاداريين*

----------


## TIGER_GSM

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## راشدمحمد

اللهم إنا صادقون فبلغنا مقاصدنا-آمين

----------


## safawi

جزاك الله خيرا 
و شكرا على النصيحة

----------


## king of royal

شكرا لك حبيبي على المعلومات القيمة
واتمنى من الله ان التوفيق للجميع

----------


## mor71

كلام سليم اخي محمد 
نتمني ان يرتقي المنتدي الي الامام 
بجهود جميع الاعضاء والمشرفين والاداريين

----------


## charafi

كلام سليم اخي محمد

----------

